# Dress/skirt Guard Lacing ??



## hotrod62 (Jun 9, 2013)

i have a  1940's girls Schwinn that has the string style dress /skirt guard on rear fender i would like to be able to put the bike back together but not sure what type of material to use any idea if their is a how to short video clip out their or some photos showing how they were laced up any help would be great thanks................


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2013)

I had a post on this some time ago. Not sure where it is though. Really easy, just time consuming and tedious


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 9, 2013)

*My wife strings her's*

You can use the floss that is for embroidery from the crafts stors, or you can that sring you use for chaulking lines when setting up cement. It's not quite twine but not really thin steing, about 1/16" or slightly thicker. The easy pattern is to just zigzag back and forth while stepping to the next hole when you back at the fender. Also note you want to have the fender on and the wheel and chain adjusted to where it will be while ridden.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just do a search for a thread called "skirt guards revisited". Thats my take on the pattern. I finally found it on here.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 9, 2013)

Use Dacron thread. It is very strong and the knots can be melted together.


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 9, 2013)

Hemp string.  Comes in various sizes.  Period correct.  Available in many places on line.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks everyone for the info


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 10, 2013)

Hemp is a very good choice .


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 10, 2013)

*My wide concurs with hemp string*

She got it at Michael Lavine's but Ny place with a craft section, think the string for little girls jeweler bracelts or necklaces


----------



## jd56 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have contemplated the installation of the webbing on my 38 or so Hawthorne. Was trying to find the type string that was used back in the day.
Thanks for starting this post back up again.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 11, 2013)

bentwoody66 said:


> Just do a search for a thread called "skirt guards revisited". Thats my take on the pattern. I finally found it on here.




here is the thread you mentioned. Seems like it would take a crafting dexterity to accomplish this. But it looks great.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ds-revisited&highlight=skirt+guards+revisited

here is another post from 2009

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6290-Lady-s-skirt-guard-lacing-project


----------



## rjuracek (Jun 20, 2013)

*Dress/Skirt Guard*

Or, you could go the Dutch route with crocheted "jasbeschermers."  

http://www.simeli.nl/welcome/page.php?ID=763&lang=1


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 20, 2013)

jd56 said:


> here is the thread you mentioned. Seems like it would take a crafting dexterity to accomplish this. But it looks great.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ds-revisited&highlight=skirt+guards+revisited




I really like the look, but alas, I could'nt even tie my shoes until I was 14!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 21, 2013)

rjuracek said:


> Or, you could go the Dutch route with crocheted "jasbeschermers."
> 
> http://www.simeli.nl/welcome/page.php?ID=763&lang=1




Wow...those really add some color to a bicycle!

Dave


----------



## sums (Jul 16, 2013)

*Modest dresses*

Dear all, just click and get very high class moderate dress for all, specially during maternity time women need special dress. We provide very modest dress for maternity women. Visit to us: modest maternity dresses


----------



## TammyN (Aug 17, 2013)

Real Steel said:


> Hemp string.  Comes in various sizes.  Period correct.  Available in many places on line.
> View attachment 99671View attachment 99672




Nice bike!


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 17, 2013)

TammyN said:


> Nice bike!



Thanks TammyN!  I like the bike too since its so unique.

Fellow Cabers said it was the only Rollfast 5-bar ladies bike they had ever seen.  It could be the only one in existence I guess. 

After I posted the photos I removed the non-original gray rack and reinstalled the correct black rack (with built-in center light) that came with the bike.  I also repaired and installed the original EA 6-rib torpedo light that came with the bike.  The bike is now almost exactly as it was when it was new, but I'm still looking for the correct chain guard.

Someone was very interested in buying/trading when I originally posted my questions about the bike, but I think they lost interest.

I guessed on the lacing for the skirt guard.  I'll probably never find an original ad or photo, so who knows what pattern it should really be.


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 23, 2013)

jd56 said:


> here is the thread you mentioned. Seems like it would take a crafting dexterity to accomplish this. But it looks great.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ds-revisited&highlight=skirt+guards+revisited
> 
> ...




That was mine from 2009. I know, I've been gone for a while. That lacing has held up though. Kind of nice that people are referring back to when I was deep in it. I guess I should get back into all of this stuff again...I've been away long enough.


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Aug 25, 2013)

*F9T skirt Lacing*

Back when the Columbia F9t Ladies Repro came out,the parts became available. A skirt lacing kit was available. It included wires ,springs and bracket. Some kits may still be out there somewhere.


----------



## gwad1970 (Aug 30, 2013)

Someone suggested to me once to use the cord off of an old venitian blind and boil it with tea bags for "patina" Color.


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly, save yourself the trouble of stealing all the cords from your blinds and drink your tea. The hemp cord that I used is already the right color, and is available at the craft store. Plus, you can go around saying "Mary Jane built my hotrod".


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 31, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I have contemplated the installation of the webbing on my 38 or so Hawthorne. Was trying to find the type string that was used back in the day.
> Thanks for starting this post back up again.
> 
> 
> ...




The string they used back in the day was butchers waxed string the string the butchers used to wrap the meat.


----------

